# The Talk



## SteveW (Jan 2, 2016)

My six year old says, 'Look dad, those turtles are having a piggyback ride". Feeling awkward and embarrassed, I figure he's old enough for 'the talk'. 

So, I set him down and gently say, 'Those are tortoises buddy, not turtles."

If you're not talking herpetology to your kids, WHO IS?


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

Sometimes you just have to be quick on your feet.

I told my daughter at three years old: "No they aren't hurting each other… er… ummm… They're just _wrestling._" " Yeah. That's it. Wrestling."

Imagine the looks I get now when my almost nine year old daughter tells people in an authoritative tone: "Mating? No. They're just _wrestling…_", and then she gives me the eye roll and shoulder shrug as if to silently ask, "Jeez Dad. Are these guys dumb or what?"

Some day, I'm going to have to explain it all…

I wonder how many tortoise keeping parents have had to explain this wrestling thing MUCH earlier than they ever intended...


----------



## pip (Jan 2, 2016)

Haven't had this problem with tortoises, but I've had to let my 3 year old know that the birds are just trying to sit on each other. XD


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2016)

Tom said:


> Sometimes you just have to be quick on your feet.
> 
> I told my daughter at three years old: "No they aren't hurting each other… er… ummm… They're just _wrestling._" " Yeah. That's it. Wrestling."
> 
> ...



You've missed the point, Tom!

Very funny, Steve!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> You've missed the point, Tom!
> 
> Very funny, Steve!!!



You mean the re-direct? Nah. I caught that.


----------



## adore (Mar 6, 2016)

Lol, that's the BEST!!


----------

